# Last minute change of Thanksgiving plans



## Marie5656 (Nov 21, 2019)

*My niece, who lives about an hour away, invited me to spend Thanksgiving at her house.  Her mom and brother would be there. But, change of plans. Niece's girlfriend has to go in on Monday for hystorectomy.   Apparently the other day she collapsed in pain at home, and to get rushed to hospital. They determined the issues but, cannot do surgery until they can battle back a small infection.  
The plan was for me to go out on Wednesday, spend the night and I would come home late Thursday.  My niece was very concerned about me being alone on my first big holiday alone. But, I do have a back up plan.  A church I sometimes attend does a service then a pot luck dinner. Church provides turkeys, people bring everything else.  I will just go there.
On Friday, I will be having a second dinner when I have two of my cousins over for dinner.  We always have done it Friday as one of the cousins works at Walmart on Thursday, and his shift is usually midday. A full shift.

I had to convince my niece I would be fine, that she needs to deal with her girlfriend and not worry about me.  At least I can spend a liesurely Wednesday and Thursday preparing for dinner on Friday.   I had already told the guys that this would be the last year, as my niece wants me to start coming out.*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 21, 2019)

That seems very nice that your niece is so caring, and also very good back-up plans, you have.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 21, 2019)

*Yes. I think I will still have a good holiday. So, I have no worries.*


----------

